# Hunting Knife



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

I am looking for a new knife for hunting. Need to find one that will hold a blade while I field dress and cape an animal. I bought a Ruko recently from Sportsman's because I was attracted to the bone handle (why did I fall for that). Well it won't hold a blade which seems to be the story of my life with my knives. So I hope I can see by your opinions what I should buy next


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I really like the Gerber I bought from Sports....it was only $45.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well they won't be any heirloom for the grand kids but I use a folding utility knife with a shingle blade for making the cuts for the cape. Then put in a regular straight blade for the skinning. I also carry a 6" fillet knife to bone it out on the hill.

Utility knife with extra blades roughly $15.00. Fillet knife was $12.00. Works great and you don't feel really bad if you forget and leave one on the hill  

If you are going to take the cape completely off the head a small flat tip screw driver is useful and a wyomiing saw to take off the antlers.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

stick with good name brands and make sure they are still made in U.S.A. I dont really like chinese blades. My hunting knife is a shrade I bought about 11 years ago. It has a rubber handle and does not fold the blade is about 4 inches long and is quite heavy. I can split pelvises with it and I will not use a folder cause I nearly cut my finger off with a borowed gerber that decided to collapse on me while trying to split a deers pelvis. I definately do not like serrated blades they are to hard to sharpen. MY knife starts the season with a razor, shave the hair off my arm, edge. I would like it if it had a gut hook but it is not necessary. Dont fall for gimmics or macho bs. A good simple well made knife is all you need.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had great luck with the old made-in-USA Schrade knives. You can still find them on Ebay. Cold Steel makes a decent blade as well.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 for don't buy gerber. I also had one fold on my hand this year. Besides that they don't keep their edge.

I have a benchmade that hasn't let me down yet. It has cleaned and quartered one moose and gutted many deer.

I am also looking into getting a schrade. http://stores.superknifesales.com/StoreFront.bok I have been waiting for a little extra money to order from this site.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to be able to spend 30 dollars or more.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

get on ebay and find a buck minimentor perfect hunting knife holds an edge forever mine has done probably close to 30 deer and 7 elk if you can find one you wont be disapointed but you will probably pay for it they are dicontinued and very hard to find i wouldnt pay more than 75bucks they cost 35 new.if you find one and dont like it i will buy it from you all my hunting budys want them and cant find them.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Puma bowie knife. Best thing ever, can be had for under a hundred bucks. They hold an edge exceptionally well. This year I did a deer and a half before I had to grab the steel for a touch-up. Most other knives I've had I was going for the steel twice per deer. I also like the big 6" blade. It reaches deep for tasks like quartering and removing backstraps.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

El Matador said:


> Puma bowie knife. Best thing ever, can be had for under a hundred bucks. They hold an edge exceptionally well. This year I did a deer and a half before I had to grab the steel for a touch-up. Most other knives I've had I was going for the steel twice per deer. I also like the big 6" blade. It reaches deep for tasks like quartering and removing backstraps.


That's a little large Mr. Boone...what are you skinning....bear ??? :shock:

Now this is just the right size and price if you can find them. Wal-Mart has the best prices.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This is all I plan on buying and sticking with.http://stores.superknifesales.com/Detail.bok?no=24


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Just buy yourself one of these. You won't need anything else ever again:


----------

